# Anyone doing IUI with SSR?



## Harlequin81 (May 16, 2013)

I know it depends on a lot of factors if you can do IUI with SSR and I feel like my clinic just glossed over the option the moment I mentioned I would consider egg sharing but now Im thinking maybe it is worth a go?


----------



## Divas212 (Nov 13, 2013)

Hi everyone got a little lost on the forum as I couldn't understand why nobody was posting on the dec/jan iui duh. As I said before we missed this cycle but plan to go ahead with another iui next cycle at the end of this month. We took the decision to change our donor too... Glad I have found you all again and fingers crossed for all x


----------



## MrsGorilla (Dec 12, 2013)

Hi Harlequin,

I'm osrry I don't have an answer to your question, but am wondering this myself too.

DH had a (very succesful!) VR in 2011, but since then scar tissue has built up and we're back to absolutely zero  

We had our very first appointment at the local hospital today. (We have to go private for treatment, but my gp referred me to the hospital after I looked so crestfallen at her blunt "There's no sperm, you'll never get pregnant naturally" news, which was, of course, delivered without any sympathy, empathy or understanding - or so it felt  - and then my referral, which should've been refused at the hospital, was accepted because someone new picked it up   - v lucky for me because now I can get a few preliminary tests done on the NHS before going private. Anyway, I digress...)

We had our appointment this morning and the nurse mentioned IUI to us, even though my DH will have to have SSR. We hadn't even considered it an option - with SSR, we thought that IVF/ICSI was our only hope.

Obviously IUI would be brilliant - not only easier on the bank balance, but also more natural. (My DH is worried about things he's read with ICSI babies having an increase in possible learning difficulties.)

If anyone has any experience with this, it'd be great to hear.

Thanks so much, off to read up on my HSG leaflet now... this bit is not going to be a fun experience!


----------



## Bubbles12 (Aug 29, 2012)

Hi,

Every clinic I have ever asked to do IUI with SSR have said no as the chances are slim and you have to use quite alot of sperm.

Maybe ive been asking the wrong clinics! 

Xx


----------



## MrsGorilla (Dec 12, 2013)

Hi all,

I had a bit more clarification form the fertility nurse. It seems that if they can retrieve mature sperm, then IUI might be a possibility - no amount was mentioned. If they can only retrieve immature sperm, then IVF/ICSI will be the way to go.

Another "what if" to throw into the TTC mix!

Has anyone here heard anything else?

We have first consultation appointment on Monday - will ask for more info then.


----------

